# Can small follicles catch up?



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I had my second scan during stimming yesterday and one side was looking good with a good number of follicles all a uniform size, the other side a few less follicles and the Dr said some were smaller than the others.  Just wondered whether anyone else had experienced this and if the follicles caught up in size by the time EC came around?

We're doing IVF with PGD so the more eggs we get the better chance of having an unaffected embryo  

xx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi suffolkgirl, 

yes it is possible for them to 'catch up'.  Our first cycle was cancelled and was really worried throughout the second cycle in case the cancelled again.  When they did the scan there was a few very small ones, which over the weekend made it and were of suitable size to allow collection.

Good luck. xxx


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Suffolkgirl, speaking as someone lying on the couch after ec this morning, my scans were showing 12 follies up to Monday. However this morning the retrieved 19 eggs. I was really surprised. Some had definitely caught up. Very very best of luck x


----------



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks both  that's reassuring.  This is my first cycle so its all new to me, have got another scan tomorrow so will see how the littles ones are coming along then!  Hoping to have EC on Monday.

Hilly - 19 is a fantastic number, you must be really pleased

x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, I have different problems in that I have never achieved any fertilisation.mentally preparing myself for some tough news tomorrow  but don't take that on, you don't gave these problems so focus on eating right and I found applying a cherry stone heat pack to my ovaries each night really helped follie growth


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Follicles grow about 1-2mm a day, sometimes more (mine grew 8mm in 2 days!) so there is every chance they will catch up  Hope your scan went ok

Hilly - Really praying that you had some good news today 

K x


----------



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Hilly - did you have any good news today? Do hope so.

Thanks Kazza.  Had my scan today and seems positive, have now got 27 follies so even if some are too small to have eggs in there shoudl be enough decent sized ones to get a good number xx


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am out ladies. Zero fert again. So terribly frustrating to not have answers. Dh has grade 1 sperm and my eggs look great. Just together they don't work. Regrouping and considering next options. Down but not out......


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that hilly but I really admire your positivity and resistance, fx you can get to the bottom of it so you can finally get some answers and hopefully have some success  x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks kezza, don't know if I am overly positive but I just feel we haven't reached the end of the road yet. I am also a big believer that lots of people have terrible things to deal with this is just ours, and if we can get through this we can get through anything. That said I have spent a full day on the couch eating chocolate!!


----------



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh Hilly how frustrating for you again   have they said why fertilisation just isn't happening?x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

No, they just don't know. We are beside oursełves. Follow up on the 18th. How are you getting on?


----------



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hope the follow up gives you some options  

I had a call this evening to say egg collection is being brought forward a day to Sunday! Has thrown me a bit as was expecting to go in for my final scan tomorrow morning to check how the follicles are doing but the blood test obviously shows I'm ready to roll!x


----------



## charly1815 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've just finished day 20 of injections as a poor responder but everything has happened at once.... don't give up hope. I was on 115 then 175 and then 225.... went from nothing at Day 12 scan to...

Day 14 scan: 19 follicles total, 2 were only 13-14mm and 6 were 10-12 mm (the other 11 were tiny), was told have to have 3 or more over 17mm for egg collection so I was panicking they would cancel my cycle.
Day 16 scan: 31 follicles total, 1 was 17mm, 1 was 15mm,  8 were 13-14mm, 7 were 10-12mm
Day 18 scan: 31 follicles total, 2 follicles were 21-22mm, 1 was 20mm, 2 were 18mm, 6 were 17mm and a few smaller.... Egg Collection booked in for Monday and I do my HcG trigger tonight (Day 20 of injections).

so in answer to your question.... yes they can catch up before EC!!  

XXXXX


----------

